# Thru-Hiking the PCT



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously been thinking about doing a thru hike of the PCT.

Wondering if anyone had any thoughts, suggestions, or knew anyone that went on it that you heard stories from? 

I've been reading some trail journals and lots of online information!

Been something I've wanted to do since I first read about it when I was younger.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have hiked the John Muir Trail, which follows the Pacific Crest Trail for the vast majority of its length. Fantastic hike. To be honest, I was only 14 at the time and my dad did all the planning so I'm not much help as far as hints and tips. If you can make the hike happen, do it. You will never regret it for a second.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife went to high school with a dude that did it, apparently he underprepared and lost 45 pounds.

I read a book about the AT called a walk in the woods. It's a great read and will cure you of wanting to do things like that.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Im actually starting the PCT this May. You have to do a ton of planning. I left my job last week just so I can start training a lot more and get everything done (food, resupply packages, permits, etc.)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a friend who did ( old college roomate) made it- messed his ankles up something fierce that pays for now. Watched some shows on it- looks like those people were prepared to the T.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

I did it back in 2007
harder than any full time job I have ever had
PM me if you have any questions


----------

